# Loose lips..........



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Loose lips..........





Posted by Jules Deschenes from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 22:15:09:



Having read and heard about the MP on the Hill who stated that we have "commandos" on the ground in Kosovo. What do those of you who have "been there" on Ops think of this person. For example do you consider this a breach of security? Does it put our people at risk? Realize that I have never been were alot of you have been but, I find it irresponsible for someone in that position to make such comments. Is there any form of redress? I would have liked to give this twit a cuff on the ear, to say the least. How do we protect our people from from such idiots?


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Loose lips..........





Posted by Pissed Off from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 22:19:54:


In Reply to: Loose lips.......... posted by Jules Deschenes on April 21, 1999 at 22:15:09:



Personally, I think that MP just lost any possible votes from members of DND.  If the PC party is trying to rebuild, they sure are going about it the wrong way.


----------

